# What to do with all of my bonus/preference points in Utah?



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I have serious decisions to make in my hunting world. I have 16 Elk points and 12 Goat points. I have moved to Wyoming but have not changed my resident status from Utah as of yet. In February, I can put in for Utah like I always do and try for the ever so elusive Elk tag. I would like a premium elk tag and they do not offer it to out of staters. I am not gauranteed to draw that tag as of yet so should I switch my residency to Wyoming and in Feb. put in for Goat, Buffalo, Sheep and moose? I could continue to buy points in Utah for a few years and then I could move back to Utah someday and switch residency again and swipe that tag right out from underneath some young unsuspecting person who thinks they have it in the bag. I could draw an awesome Elk tag as an out of stater but they do not offer the "premium" tag the the non statesmen. I would love to shoot my bull with my bow but with the season dates and such, I don't want all of those eggs in that basket. I want to have some firepower as a backup as I wan't to be very selective after that many years. I am also getting old at 48 years and will not be able to do this forever. In other words, I can't hang out in Wyoming gaining points until I'm the last one left or it may be too late. Too many points and options to walk away so "What Would You Do?"


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Great question. I am kind of in the same boat. I have 10 elk points and am moving to Arizona next fall. I am hopeing for a miracle next year but if I dont draw, I dont know what I am going to do. I will most likely be in Arizona for 4 years but maybe longer. I didnt know you could buy point living out of state. Is that only if you still have residency in Utah? Sorry not too much help but I have had similar questions myself.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Go with the resident premium elk, you aint gettin any younger............ :wink:


----------



## yak4fish (Nov 16, 2007)

Well looking at it from my point of view being a non res. I would hold off changing your residency for as long as I could. Put in for everything don't buy points, if you buy points you will never know if it was your lucky year.
Also they have premium elk tags for the Wasatch and Manti units for non residents hunters. 
If you are forced to change your residency for whatever reason again put in for everything don't buy points for the same reason as above. More than likely you will just get unsuccessful letters. :evil:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Go with the resident premium elk, you aint gettin any younger............ :wink:


I understand the young issue. The problem is that I am not gauranteed a tag for premium on the Beaver or Pahvaunt and for sure I wont on the San Juan. If I put in for Utah as a resident and don't draw, I am in the same boat that I have been in this year with living in Wyoming with opportunity all around me and I have a Utah tag but don't live there. I can only hunt on the weekends. You know my Sunday issues so that gives me one day a week and that causes big stress on the fam that only sees me for two days a week. I lose my eligibility to hunt Wyoming as a resident for another year. I could buy Non Resident Wyoming tags and put in for Utah. That would become very pricy. My Utah tag goes from $280 or what ever it is to $800. My goat goes from $500 to $1700. I can however as a nonresident accumulate points in ALL of the once in a lifetime species and I only have Rocky left after this goat.
Archery on the San Juan is taking 3 points less than what I have so I'm gauranteed tag. Non res or res is no issue with the archery elk. Do I want 17 years of eggs in that basket? Can I kill the toad of a lifetime? Thanx for the thoughts because I am hoping that someone brings up something that I haven't thought of.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> Treehugnhuntr said:
> 
> 
> > Go with the resident premium elk, you aint gettin any younger............ :wink:
> ...


Your odds won't significantly change with a handful of points for any of the OIL hunts.

Also, the archery hunt goes until the 17th this year and if the 2011 proposals pass in tact, they will go to the 20th every year. I'd put my eggs in that basket and will, with 11 points, which obviously isn't 16, but I would guess my 11 mean just as much to me as you 16 do to you.

What exactly is it you want out of your elk hunt? Size? Experience with family? Good food? You're a priority guy, I'd imagine your question is fairly rhetorical.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> [
> Your odds won't significantly change with a handful of points for any of the OIL hunts.
> 
> Also, *the archery hunt goes until the 17th this year *and if the 2011 proposals pass in tact, they will go to the 20th every year. I'd put my eggs in that basket and will, with 11 points, which obviously isn't 16, but I would guess my 11 mean just as much to me as you 16 do to you.
> ...


I am realizing this on the archery hunt with the dates. I have NOT wanted to draw for the past two years.

YES...............It is all about size! Well a lot of it. It is a bunch about wanting to kill with a bow and a lot about size.

If I buy a Wyoming resident set up of Antelope, Deer and Elk it is going to cost $138. To add putting in for Moose, Sheep, Goat and Buffalo I add $377 which will totals $515 but I get back the non draw money. As a nonresident I pay $1203 for the basics, $5868 for the OIL or specialty, totaling $7,071. That is a big difference. If I go with the San Juan archery, it will cost me $800 plus a licence. It would be a better bang for the buck to do it that way. My goat is 
going to hurt in Utah at $1700. I still can only draw one at a time as an out of stater and Elk draws first.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

You can give them to me! :mrgreen: :lol: Man you could have much crappier decisions to be making. 8) I would put in for a Premium Elk hunt this year, with 16 points it is not as much of a gamble.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

jahan said:


> You can give them to me! :mrgreen: :lol: Man you could have much crappier decisions to be making. 8) *I would put in for a Premium Elk hunt this year, with 16 points it is not as much of a gamble*.


That is a 1-9 chance on the Beaver unless a person comes over with max and then it is a 0 chance. The San Juan and Pahvaunt is a NO chance.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

yak4fish said:


> Also they have premium elk tags for the Wasatch and Manti units for non residents hunters.


There is only one tag available for those units as a non resident. That gives me NO help for having a lot of points other than getting thrown into the group with EVERYONE!


----------



## yak4fish (Nov 16, 2007)

> yak4fish wrote:
> Also they have premium elk tags for the Wasatch and Manti units for non residents hunters.
> 
> There is only one tag available for those units as a non resident. That gives me NO help for having a lot of points other than getting thrown into the group with EVERYONE!


But you might get lucky. :wink:

Seems like after reading your post about all the money up front for non resident Wyoming apps. I would go ahead and change residency and apply to draw for Wyoming tags. 
Then put in for your dream tags in Utah and hope for the best. Which will be a bunch of unsuccessful letters except for the San Juan Archery you should be close. Or put in for Wasatch premium elk and build points for when you move back to Utah.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

How many days of each season would/could you hunt with a premium tag?
I seem to work better/harder under pressure  

It has been my limited experience helping with all three type tags is if you put in the time and effort it will be a successful hunt. Not saying you might not end up with tag soup. That may depend on your expectations.

If you can honestly answer that you would dedicate the maximum amount of time and effort hunting with all weapons on a premium tag I would hold out for a premium tag. I have a few years on you and think if I hunted every day available I could find something satisfactory.

That being said of all the hunts I have helped with, the archery ones were the most fun.

Get your Elk tag out of the way and then get your Wyoming tags. You get to hunt all the animals in Wyoming and still put in for all your sheep tags.

Best of luck on what ever you do. At least you have enough points it is becoming a delema! :mrgreen:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanx to all for your input. This really is a serious delema. I want to run EVERY posible scenario that needs to be addressed before making a big decision.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

elk22,,If there is no "point shifting" your 16 point would be 1 out of 3 for Monroe premium.
That's were I would be next year if I were you!


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

Or just do the legal thing and change your residency within the required number of days by state law when you move! That pretty much solves your dilemma right there. Unless you can somehow have duel-residency, there's really not a legal way around it. Sorry to be the downer on this one.....I'm sure I'll get blasted for it, but it is what it is. Live in Wyoming, but apply for a tag in Utah as a resident.....A: Takes away from those living in Utah putting in for the tag, and B: it's a false application that should be rejected. (Oh yeah, for the record, I don't hunt Elk, so whatever you do won't affect me one bit.)


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Become a Wyoming resident. That is what I would do. I grew up in Wyoming and wish I could go back. Utah Elk can't be beat as far as quality is concerned. But you are really only looking at doing it once. You're in the same situation with your Mtn. Goat hunt. What is 1000 bucks once? Versus living in Wyoming and paying 500 for an elk tag, 300 for a deer tag every year. Two years of that with tag cost alone almost pays for your Utah tags. The only issue is what tag you want. If you are happy with limiting dates vs. a premium tag then draw the archery tag you want and get it done. 

Once you move to Wyoming you can elk hunt decent units every year. I know you can get it done with a bow up there if you put the time in. So quantity almost makes up for quantity. I want to hunt Elk in Utah once and kill a monster (360+), but after that I would be perfectly content living in Wyoming, and killing decent bulls every year. (270 - 320 class bulls)

Right now I am in a similar situation, just switch us. I have sheep points in Wyoming and am looking at drawing in the short future. I am now a Utah resident and am accruing points for elk here. My sheep tag as a non res will be well over 2 grand. I can hunt deer, but personally think the areas I hunted in Wyoming are better. And elk is not nearly as good as far as general hunts are concerned.

Anyhow, that's my opinion. Switch your residency, hunt in Wyoming and come down to Utah and hunt your OIL and Elk (which is essentially OIL for you).

Good Luck with your decision, making living decisions centered on hunting can be difficult. And you don't have state income tax in Wyoming so that is always a plus.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Since your home is in Utah, I think it is still fair/honest for you to consider yourself a Utah resident. 

The solution is easy, assuming your main goals is to top your Colorado bull from a few years back. 

Apply for Pahvant rifle tag rather than the premium--you'll probably draw this year, you get your big bull, you don't miss 2 months of weekends from your family, and it will be an awesome experience. 

If/when you move permanently to Wyoming, start playing the game up there and get yourself a nice bull with your bow. Problem solved....you're welcome.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

(r)(i) "Resident" for purposes of this rule means a person who:

*(A) has been domiciled in the state of Utah for six consecutive months immediately preceding the purchase of a license or permit; and
*
(B) does not claim residency for hunting, fishing, or trapping in any other state or country.

(ii) A Utah resident retains Utah residency if that person leaves this state:

(A) to serve in the armed forces of the United States or for religious or educational purposes; and

(B) complies with Subsection (m)(i)(B).

(iii)(A) A member of the armed forces of the United States and dependents are residents for the purposes of this chapter as of the date the member reports for duty under assigned orders in the state if the member:

(I) is not on temporary duty in this state; and

(II) complies with Subsection (m)(i)(B).

(iv) A copy of the assignment orders must be presented to a wildlife division office to verify the member's qualification as a resident.

(v) A nonresident attending an institution of higher learning in this state as a full-time student may qualify as a resident for purposes of this chapter if the student:

(A) has been present in this state for 60 consecutive days immediately preceding the purchase of the license or permit; and

(B) complies with Subsection (m)(i)(B).

(vi) A Utah resident license or permit is invalid if a resident license for hunting, fishing, or trapping is purchased in any other state or country.

(vii) An absentee landowner paying property tax on land in Utah does not qualify as a resident.

If you're living in Wyoming now, you aren't a resident of Utah. And if you were to move back to Utah today, you wouldn't qualify as a resident to buy a tag in February as a resident. You would have to have been living in Utah since August.

Fishrmn


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Hmm, I don't recall him asking any questions regarding his residency...........


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Hmm, I don't recall him asking any questions regarding his residency...........


He's wondering what to do with his bonus points as a resident. He's not a resident. Can't apply as a resident, unless he wants to lie on his application.

Fishrmn


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

I drove past his place today. Still looked Domiciled to me.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> I have moved to Wyoming but have not changed my resident status from Utah as of yet.


Yes, you have changed your status. You aren't living in Utah.

Fishrmn


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Under Utah's guidelines: a person who has a fixed permanent home and principal establishment in Utah for six consecutive months immediately preceding the purchase of a license or permit, and does not claim residency for hunting, fishing or trapping in any other state or country."

In Wyoming, "To qualify for any resident game and fish license, permit, preference 
point, or tag, a person shall be domiciled and shall physically reside in 
Wyoming for one (1) full year (365 consecutive days) immediately 
preceding the date the person applies for or purchases the license, 
permit, preference point, or tag and the person shall not have claimed 
residency elsewhere for any other purpose (including, but not limited 
to, voting, payment of income taxes, purchase of resident hunting, fish- 
ing, or trapping licenses, etc.) for that one (1) year period."


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

wyoming2utah said:


> Under Utah's guidelines: a person who has a fixed permanent home and principal establishment in Utah for six consecutive months immediately preceding the purchase of a license or permit, and does not claim residency for hunting, fishing or trapping in any other state or country."
> 
> In Wyoming, "To qualify for any resident game and fish license, permit, preference
> point, or tag, a person shall be domiciled and shall physically reside in
> ...


Have you been in Wyoming for over a year? It sounds like you may have to apply as a Utah resident if what wyo2ut posted is correct.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Since he's not living in Utah now, he can't claim resident status here. He can't claim resident status in Wyoming either. Looks like non resident in either state.

Fishrmn


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Fishrmn said:


> Since he's not living in Utah now, he can't claim resident status here. He can't claim resident status in Wyoming either. Looks like non resident in either state.
> 
> Fishrmn


I doubt that both states would make him do that, plus he still has a house in Utah. You can temporarily be out of state and not change residency.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

I doubt either state cares. Each state has residency requirements. He doesn't meet the requirements for Utah, and he doesn't meet the requirements for Wyoming. If he claims residency in either state for the 2010 hunting season, he'll be falsifying his application.

Fishrmn


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

How do you know the specifics of his situation fishrtroll...I mean fishrman?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Mr. 22, would you mind clearing this up. I may be wrong, but don't you live in both states? If I recall correctly, you still own and reside in a home in Utah, yes? You also occupy a a "domicile" in Wyoming as well, no?

So, for all of the "residency" zealots, do you have information about Mr. 22 that we don't know about, or are you jumping to conclusions? I am sure Mr. 22 is aware of residency issues regarding big game licensing in both states mentioned, which is probably why HE NEVER ASKED a question about it.

Have a good day,

T-keepingthedumbsuppositionstomyselfotherwiseIwouldlookstupid-horse

Not the livestock George.......


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Mr. 22, would you mind clearing this up. I may be wrong, but don't you live in both states? If I recall correctly, you still own and reside in a home in Utah, yes? You also occupy a a "domicile" in Wyoming as well, no?
> 
> So, for all of the "residency" zealots, do you have information about Mr. 22 that we don't know about, or are you jumping to conclusions? I am sure Mr. 22 is aware of residency issues regarding big game licensing in both states mentioned, which is probably why HE NEVER ASKED a question about it.
> 
> ...


Wow, you have a long name! :mrgreen:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

It's my middle name. My great grandad from my pappy's side.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

NHS said:


> How do you know the specifics of his situation fishrtroll...I mean fishrman?





> I have moved to Wyoming but have not changed my resident status from Utah as of yet.


(vii) An absentee landowner paying property tax on land in Utah does not qualify as a resident.

He can only claim residence in one state at a time. But because of Utah's residence requirements he doesn't qualify as a Utah resident for big game license purposes. He also does not qualify as a Wyoming resident for big game licenses. It is a tough situation, but name calling doesn't change the facts.

Fishrmn


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

May-be we could learn something from this,,,,,,,,,,

How to take a perfectly nice little thread AND,,,,

Turn it into a train wreck! :shock:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Apply as a Utah resident for 2010, draw an any-weapon tag on Beaver. Then become a Wyoming resident for 2011 and enjoy the great hunting offered to residents there. That's my take. Draw the any-weapon tag, hunt the first 3 days with your bow, then pick up a rifle and slam a B&C bull on day 7. :wink:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, this thread went wild while I wasn't looking. I have had a busy day here in Wyoming while speaking to my wife a couple of times who continues to live in Utah with our 2 kids left at home while the house selling is not happening. That should answer most of the questions but I will explain further. I have a truck that is licenced in Wyoming. I have a Wyoming drivers licence and live in Wyoming Monday thru Friday. I go to my home that I have paid taxes on and lived in for the past 11 years in Lehi Utah for the weekends. I have spoken to both fish and game departments and either of them are ok with my status and where I may hunt. It is a rare situation but I can do which ever come February. Wyoming says that I cannot claim residency in Wyoming until after 1 year from claiming residency in any other state. I applied for the Utah draw and bought a combo licence on Feb. 6th 2009. On Feb. 7th 2010 I can be a resident of Wyoming since I took over the lease on our building during that month. It was later in the month so I cannot put in for Wyoming until right before the Feb. 28th deadline. I definately wake up every day in Wyoming at a place that we rent and have a personal address so I don't think that I am dreaming. :mrgreen: If I apply for Utah, that is fine and Utah is ok with that. I simply cannot be a resident of Wyoming until another year has passed. If I bought a 1 day resident fishing licence from Utah today, That is when my year would start over. Is Everybody cool with that?

Pro, it is great to see you back. That is a great idea but if I buy it as a Utah resident, then I have the rest of the year to live in Wyoming but cant hunt. I am leaning more to what SVmoose said. I am thinking that I will become a Wyoming resident and buy a Utah archery for the San Juan or continue to buy points for Utah elk until a future date when i may move back and get the premium with all my points. The only problem is i aint gettin' any younger.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Not the livestock George.......


The correct version: "Oh George, not the livestock!" :wink:

:lol:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

My bad. I shall google it next time, my friend. I'm a disgrace, but only to you.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> Is Everybody cool with that?


Thanks for the clarification....However, I am not "cool with it." Nothing against you personally, but if you have a Wyoming D.L., your vehicle is registered in Wyoming, and you wake up every morning in Wyoming....you've pretty much changed your residency for all purposes except hunting. 
Why our DWR would allow you to still put in as a resident is beyond me. But if that's what they have decided to allow you to do, then by all means, run with it. Definitely a sticky situation.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

duckhunter1096 said:


> elk22hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Is Everybody cool with that?
> ...


So are you worried about him taking your coveted tag? He has 16 points it is not like he is sneaking in a taking something away from you. IMO he has earned the right to get the tag. Either way it sounds like you have some tough decisions to make Mr. 22 (sorry Tree, I like that and I am stealing it  ).

Also kind of a side note, but I feel your pain on trying to sale a house right now, still haven't sold mine, you sure you don't want to buy it back for memories? :mrgreen:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Scott, you are a cheater. Keeping your UT residency status to draw a premium tag while you have lived in WY for the last ? months! :? But that's OK, I've always said, "If you aint cheatin, you aint tryin hard enough!" What I want to know is, why don't you just nut-up and draw an archery tag for your bull? You want to shoot it with a bow anyway, so hunt with a bow! What the hell are you worried about you big pu$$y! Every unit in this state is an elk petting zoo with 400 bulls running all over the place. Wait too long and the wolves are gonna show up and eat all those elk. Then where will you be?


----------



## yak4fish (Nov 16, 2007)

I like pro,s idea of drawing a Any weapon tag and hunting with a bow for a few days then use a rifle as plan "B". 
With 16 points you could draw any unit that has bonus tags as a Non resident then put in for wyoming as a resident.
I wish I had your problem with 16 elk points.


----------



## Trigger (Sep 11, 2007)

If he did decide to draw a archery tag I wonder what broadhead he would use?


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Scott, you are a cheater. Keeping your UT residency status to draw a premium tag while you have lived in WY for the last ? months! :? But that's OK, I've always said, "If you aint cheatin, you aint tryin hard enough!" What I want to know is, why don't you just nut-up and draw an archery tag for your bull? You want to shoot it with a bow anyway, so hunt with a bow! What the hell are you worried about you big pu$$y! Every unit in this state is an elk petting zoo with 400 bulls running all over the place. Wait too long and the wolves are gonna show up and eat all those elk. Then where will you be?


Best advise yet. Pro's is not bad either but why not.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

[/quote]So are you worried about him taking your coveted tag? He has 16 points it is not like he is sneaking in a taking something away from you. IMO he has earned the right to get the tag. Either way it sounds like you have some tough decisions to make Mr. 22 [/quote]

Not worried about him taking squat from me, unless he applies as a resident to hunt the General Rifle Buck Central Unit. With that number of points, he is almost a slam dunk for an elk tag, which I don't hunt.....so I'm cool with it from that angle. I'm not taking this on a personal level at all.....strictly a lawful level. But like every law, I suppose some are made to be broken, right? It's only wrong if you get caught?

I am concerned about the comment "He has earned the right to get the tag" though. Nothing about hunting is a *RIGHT*, other than the right to actually carry that gun. Hunting is a privelege. Unfortunately by him moving from Utah to Wyoming, he gave up (IMO, but he says the DWR is okay with it) his privelege to apply as a resident in the state of Utah. But if the DWR says it's okay, then I guess it must be okay to make exceptions.

22 has one huge decision to make. It's a screwy predicament, that's for sure.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

So are you worried about him taking your coveted tag? He has 16 points it is not like he is sneaking in a taking something away from you. IMO he has earned the right to get the tag. Either way it sounds like you have some tough decisions to make Mr. 22 [/quote]

Not worried about him taking squat from me, unless he applies as a resident to hunt the General Rifle Buck Central Unit. With that number of points, he is almost a slam dunk for an elk tag, which I don't hunt.....so I'm cool with it from that angle. I'm not taking this on a personal level at all.....strictly a lawful level. But like every law, I suppose some are made to be broken, right? It's only wrong if you get caught?

I am concerned about the comment "He has earned the right to get the tag" though. Nothing about hunting is a *RIGHT*, other than the right to actually carry that gun. Hunting is a privelege. Unfortunately by him moving from Utah to Wyoming, he gave up (IMO, but he says the DWR is okay with it) his privelege to apply as a resident in the state of Utah. But if the DWR says it's okay, then I guess it must be okay to make exceptions.

22 has one huge decision to make. It's a screwy predicament, that's for sure.[/quote]

Fair enough and sorry about poor word choice.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Some fellers want to get their nickers in a twist over trivial things. It is completely legal and legit to go either way. I have spoken with both fish and games. Just so you know, I have always lived in Utah except for a couple of years in the Bonnie land of Scotland. Utah loves me and I love them..........that is why the exception. :mrgreen: 

I will most likely claim my residency in Wyoming and get an out of state permit for the SanJaun. I have 16 points and it takes 12 or at the most, 13. Anyone with 10 want to by my $800 tag if I allow them to put in as a group with me. :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:


----------



## FishNaked (Apr 15, 2009)

After hunting in Wyoming for several years as a resident why would you ever consider moving back to Utah...you are crazy! After hunting out of state and taking advantage of the opportunities you will have in Wyoming you won't want to come back to Utah and deal with the BS and drama and four wheelers on every ridge.

I'm moving to Idaho and have already got my resident status in the works so that I can apply for controlled hunts this spring. Idaho is 6 months...and I believe Wyoming is 12 months...so you can't just show up and then get your resident Wyoming license...you better check into it.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> Some fellers want to get their nickers in a twist over trivial things. It is completely legal and legit to go either way. I have spoken with both fish and games. Just so you know, I have always lived in Utah except for a couple of years in the Bonnie land of Scotland. Utah loves me and I love them..........that is why the exception. :mrgreen:
> 
> I will most likely claim my residency in Wyoming and get an out of state permit for the SanJaun. I have 16 points and it takes 12 or at the most, 13. Anyone with 10 want to by my $800 tag if I allow them to put in as a group with me. :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:


I'll split it with you. $400.00. Until you get a better offer. :wink:


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

Have you ever considered the hunt of a lifetime somewhere maybe a little closer? No disrespect to the southern units, but I bet you could put in for the North Cache premium and score a big stinky. I know a few people that you would probably get along with very well and they would probably be willing to help you out. I can't speak for them, but they've been more than gracious with me.

It's a great hunt, beautiful scenery, one of the toughest and most rugged hunts around, and is a little out of the ordinary. Fodder for your thoughts.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

horsesma said:


> elk22hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Some fellers want to get their nickers in a twist over trivial things. It is completely legal and legit to go either way. I have spoken with both fish and games. Just so you know, I have always lived in Utah except for a couple of years in the Bonnie land of Scotland. Utah loves me and I love them..........that is why the exception. :mrgreen:
> ...


Ha Ha :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

Caddis, I was in your neck of the woods today. Close anyway. I was in Cheyenne and then up to Torrington right next to Nebraska.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

You should have stopped by for a visit. Seriously, if you are, drop by. I can at least take you to lunch...or we could discuss the EPEK broadhead...

What brought you out there? That's all part of our stake so I know several people in both places.

They're building a new ward house in Torrington...were you by chance doing the cement up there?


----------

